# Turkey 03/01/2010 Oriental Roller Pigeons Showing Pictures+Video



## kusbaz (May 25, 2008)

Tekirdag Turkey 03/01/2010 Oriental Roller Pigeons Showing 



































*Video*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGIiPoc9_jI


----------



## kusbaz (May 25, 2008)




----------



## kusbaz (May 25, 2008)




----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

did you enter any birds? liking the almonds


----------



## kusbaz (May 25, 2008)




----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely birds and a nice and well attended show. Thank you for the pictures and video, Kusbaz!

Terry


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice selection. Are these mainly show birds or fliers.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Kusbaz: Thank you nice video too and I have never seened them roll like that until I watched your video---thanks c.hert


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Beautiful birds and a well attended show. The winners earned their right against such beautiful birds. I couldn't be the judge, too hard.

Tony


----------

